# Mosquito Thursday Night Tourneys



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone from OGF ever participated in the Thursday night tournaments at Mosquito? It's 30.00 entry per boat (2 people) and a 5.00 for big bass (but that is optional).
We've fished 2 of these tourneys, but please dont ask what our total weight was!  I swear, I don't know where the heck these guys are finding some of these monster bass! I've caught many bass out of mosquito, but my gosh, none near the length/weight of some of these fish being brought to the scales! What's the secret? lol 
We did however catch a nice walleye... but, unfortunately it just couldnt disquise itself as a bass.....  
So, last week there were probably 20-25 boats that entered. The week before that there was probably about 15. 
I'd love to see more OGF people fishing this tournament. I always wear my lucky OGF hat, so I'm not hard to miss  
Please come and introduce yourself if you can make it to one of these tourneys. Maybe after the tourney we could head back out for some more social fishing


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

REEL LADY

I have been fishing them since they started I think I was the one that collected your 
money last week did ya have a Ohio Game and Fish hat on? I have to get over the 4th place hump but its great that they pay that many places anyway.

see ya Thurs. remember its off limits the day of tournament 

Mark Franko


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> REEL LADY
> 
> I think I was the one that collected your
> money last week did ya have a Ohio Game and Fish hat on?
> Mark Franko


You mean you saw my OGF hat and didn't introduce yourself???? You BAD boy you! Well, next time I see you I will know who you are  
See ya Thursday!
Marcia


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Trust me Marcia is hard to miss...lol...but thats a good thing


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

So?? Is anyone from my OGF family going to show up at Mosquito tonight?? Come on...It's fun


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Sorry, cannot get there. It would be a three day drive for me. 

Mikie


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

3 days??? Wow.. are you just away from home or do you live out of state?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Lets all congratulate Ranger487 for winning this weeks Mosquito Tournament. 
I believe his weight was 8.4... maybe 8.8lbs  
Our weight was 5.4.. so we were pretty much middle of the road in the weight department. Unfortunately, I managed to lose, what would have been our "kicker" fish at the very beginning of the tourney  It definitely was the biggest bass that I've ever caught in Mosquito too! Oh well, life goes on  
At least our overall weights are improving with every tournament, and the big news is that we actually managed to bring in 5 fish!  It's a great feeling to be digging through your livewell trying to determine which fish needs to be thrown back. 
I think it may be time for a culling system of some sort.
I'd still love to see some more OGFers out there on Thursday nights


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads Mark!!


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Mrs. Reel Lady,
I live in So. California. Formerly from NE. Ohio. Also Conghrats to MArk for winning!!

Mikie


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

marcia, they make culling systems, the consist of clip on color sticks and a chart for the weights/size.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratz Ranger487!! Congratz also to getting that limit Marcia and Rob!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks alout guys for press, I took my father inlaw also Thurs. he never fished a tournamnet before so now he spoiled he was so pumped up I had to tell him to not get to exited because in this sport it dont always happen that way. I also got to meet reel lady what a great person and she can catch them to.


THANKS AGAIN 

Mark Franko


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Ranger,
It was nice to "meet" you as well  And my gosh, your daughter is absolutely adorable! Have she had the experience of catching fish yet? Does your wife fish?
Again, congrats on your win...


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for compliment of my daughter, as the fishing goes my wife does fish me every so often and my daughter has been a few times also she is really into horses and animals so she an outdoor person I think that she will 
like it when she gets a little bit older. 

see ya thurs 

Mark Franko


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

These tourneys are a blast. I have had some success at these tourneys this year with two 2nd place finishes and a big bass. I fish with by brother usually. last week i fished by myself. limits are easy for me on this body of water its just consistantly bringing in the big fish. ill be there again for this thurs. nighter. have a good one guys and cya on the water!

The Discerni Boys


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone was looking for a partner to fish this tourney with tomorrow (or any other thursday)? Zach (Reel son) would really love to fish in a tourney (or 2.. or 3).. He has never fished in a tourney before. So I have volunteered to fish with someone else occasionally so that Zach can fish with Rob (his dad) for some of these events.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Marks kickin' butt again! He took third this week Congrats to you Mark (Ranger487) You seem to really know that lake and your knowledge is certainly paying off... that's awesome 
I think the winning weight was just over 10 pounds tonight. There were 14 boats in the tourney. It was SOOOO windy at the beginning, but eventually the wind died down....
I found someone to fish on June 30th with me. Well, actually I found someone who invited me to fish on their boat  This way, Zach (reelson) can fish the tourney with Rob. 
I'm always open for invitations because I know that if zach could fish every tourney he would... BUT.. the only way thats happening is if I end up on someone elses boat  
I did meet someone up there tonight named Chris. He told me that sometimes he ends up fishing alone, and that we could definitely do one of these tourneys together. That would be nice  Chris also keeps his eye on this website..and you ask.. "Oh and how do you know that?" Well, lets just say that he knew my name was Marcia and that I was in BassMasters magaizine!" Tell me.. how funny is that??? He seemed like a real nice guy.. hopefully he'll stop lurking around here and sign up to start chiming in with his thoughts/ideas.... 
I also met 1 of the "Boat Boys" tonight  
I hope to see some more OGFers out there next week! Come on.. it's only 25.00 (per boat)...30.00 if your in on the "Big Fish"...What better thing do you have going on on a Thursday night? Good TV doesnt start again till fall....


----------



## Littlecowpatty (May 8, 2005)

Hello could someone please email the info on misquito thursday tourneys.
My friend and I would love to go to some of these or any others that arent to far.
I am in Darlington, PA 2 miles from East Palestine OH.
We dont have a boat yet so do they have rentals?
I think we are going to the Catfish tourney in Westville Sarurday

Thanks
Gerri
[email protected]


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Catfish tourney in Westville


My Aunt lives right on the lake... GOOD LUCK
I could tell you where to fish but


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys heres the scoop on Mosquito Thursday Nighters. First of all if you guys intend on fishing together you gonna need a boat. The only boat rental is up at the causeway sportshop. We start at no later than 5:15PM and run until 8:45PM. If you do plan on fishing, make sure that you are on time, my suggestion is no later than 5. Entry fees is 25$ for the tourny, weather u fish alone or with a partner, plus an opitional 5$ big bass pot. Thats really about it. Just come expecting to catch fish, cause there are plenty of bass to go around on this lake. 

good luck guys and hope to see u there,
Joe Discerni, TeAm_BoAtBoYs


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow.. what a beautiful night it was last night! The winning weight was in the upper 7 pound range (which was about 3 pounds less then last week) It looks like the fish are on the move now, so things are getting a little trickier. 
We managed to actually take 4th place with a total weight of 6.46. Finally, we had a decent size 19" fish, but unfortunately didnt win the Big Fish pot. Even so, we are content knowing that every week our weight is increasing.  
This coming Thursday, I will be fishing with Mark620 on his boat  Rob will be teaming up with Zach. I'm really looking forward to this because it will be refreshing to fish with someone who has a completely different perspective on this lake. Hopefully we will kick butt too!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good Luck Reel People, go get em'!!


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

It was a good turnout at the tourney. I thank everyone for their donation to my pocket. I thought for sure we would get beat my someone but no big stringers came in. I really enjoy fishing in this pot tourney because its so laid back and no real pressure its all for the enjoyment of fishing thanx everyone for the turn again.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I thinks its funny tht the guys that won never fished this lake before this year. lol. good job guys, every blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Son and I were fortunate enough to win last nights Thursday open with 8.4 pounds. It was Zach's second tourney and the smile on his face was priceless. I'm looking forward to getting Marcia back in the boat though for Saturday's tourney.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats Rob and Zach! I knew it wouldn't take ya long to get to the top of the boards..  It's all about putting your time on the water and you guys definately do that. Great job!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice bag! congrads on the win guys


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

If you could have only seen the look on their faces when they walked in the door to tell me that they won the tourney. Well, they were pretty sly about it.. I first asked what the winning weight was.. Their response was 8.4 lbs. I then asked them what their weight was.. there response was..."Ummm....Oh.. I think ours was 8.4lbs  " 
I was so happy for them and their accomplishment  This was only Zachs second Tourney... You should have seen him glowing 
Me, meanwhile, am nursing a seriously bad case of Tennis elbow :-( lol... and not from tennis either!) I think its more like "fishing is a way of life" elbow. Regardless..it is SO frustrating to have a gimp/painful arm that just doesnt want to cooperate with my fishing plans. Oh well...whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Congratulations to Reelson. He caught the big Bass tonight. Just a little over 4#. We were very fortunate to bring in 9.44# tonight and win again. I think Zach is having dreams of professional fishing now. It's a lot of fun though and a lot of great guys fish this tourney. We have met some great people.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Great Job Guys!
Congrats. Again On Another Win! Zach Congrats. On Big Bass!

Tom


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Marcia better be careful I have damaged my ULNAR nerve in my right elbow and fishing is out of the question now... Get checked out then go get a elbow brace... I waited too long snif sniff...
CONGRATS on the win !!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Can you make it a three peat!??  Great job guys!


----------

